# Amazon Prime: Mad Dogs



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

For those of you who have Amazon Prime, have you seen their original series called "Mad Dogs".

Season 1 is available online for prime members.

I just recently finished this series and wow, it is really good. Anybody else seen it?

Lots of action and full of twists and turns.

The show has lots of violence so not for the kids.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I hadn't even heard about it. I need to check it out when I have time


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I hadn't even heard about it. I need to check it out when I have time


Check it out. I advise not reading up on it. Best to go in it blind so to speak.

It is an interesting storyline and it is non stop action. Due to language and violence it is not for the kids that is for sure. 

If you check it out, would like to know your thoughts.


----------

